# Palm PDA Software



## DaveySimps (Dec 29, 2008)

I was searching for free Palm applications for my Palm Centro, and found the FREE applications below. I just thought I'd pass them along. Hopefully you will find them useful.

~Dave

Stagehand paperwork
Stagehand v4.0 freeware for Palm treo phone and pda, PalmOS free downloads.

Equipment tracker
Equipment Track v2.02 freeware for Palm treo phone and pda, PalmOS free downloads.

Employee tracker
EmployeeTrack v2.02 freeware for Palm treo phone and pda, PalmOS free downloads.

Sound Recorder
SoundRec v1.1 freeware for Palm treo phone and pda, PalmOS free downloads.

Metronome
Metronome by Isaac Good freeware for Palm treo phone and pda, PalmOS free downloads.

Tone generator
SBG v1.0 freeware for Palm treo phone and pda, PalmOS free downloads.

Tuner
Tuning Fork v1.1 freeware for Palm treo phone and pda, PalmOS free downloads.


----------



## achstechdirector (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you so much i have been look for stuff for my centro for about 2 months. 

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 30, 2008)

Glad you found it useful. The best price is it is FREE. Enjoy!

~Dave


----------



## Dustincoc (Jan 14, 2009)

Of course now that my TX is fried they have that stuff.


----------

